# Treating treated fence post with asphalt paint?



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm new to homesteading so please excuse my ignorance but has anyone ever treated a CCA fence post with black asphalt paint? I've read that painting the ground contact portions of the fence posts would extend the life?

I'm curious if anyone has tried it or something similar to it? I'm just look to add life my high tensile electric fence before I put it up...

Thanks


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't think it would make a big enough difference to be worth the effort, and it could actually trap moisture causing them to rot sooner.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't think it would make a big enough difference to be worth the effort, and it could actually trap moisture causing them to rot sooner.


I have the same concern about trapped moisture. Water runs down hill. What moisture gets to the above ground will at least in part soak down into the sealed area. Probably not the best idea in my opinion.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Post rot seems to happen worst at ground level to a foot or 2 down. So you could treat that area of the post and leave the bottom of it untreated. That would allow any moisture that did find it's way down the post to escape.

but the post protectors that they make for pole buildings cover the bottom of the post so they would trap the same moisture in. They don't seem worried about it so not sure if I would either.

I've wondered about using fire and ice roofing underlayment to wrap posts for protection.

WWW


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Depends on the CCA treatment. If it's the big box store typical .4 or .6 lb/cu ft. treatment, the paint might help. I'd apply it in a band maybe a foot above and a foot below the ground surface. If it's the 2.5 lb.cu ft treatment, the post will be there for your grand kids w/o further treatment.

The arsenic in the CCA treatment keeps fungus from getting established and starting the decomposition process. No fungus means no rot.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............You can always wrap the inground portion of the post in 30# felt paper and pour concrete around the felt ! Use plastic straps to secure it around the post . , fordy


----------

